# bear sighting in Holt, MI



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello,

Today afternoon I saw a bear in a wood lot in Holt, MI.

It was private farm/wood land and I was driving by, the bear was walking in the woods very calmly.

Should this be reported somewhere? like does the DNR have a line for this?

Thanks
JP


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Holy crap, that's way south! I would definitely call the DNR about that.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Been bear in the Lansing area for at least 8 years that I know of. There has been a sow north of there who has had cubs.

Griff


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

I remember some time ago a sow reported in a walmart parking in north lansing...

But this one surprised me. I almost went into a ditch for looking like a fool at the animal


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Did you get any idea of how big it was?


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, this is a surprise to me. Although I do remember a couple of years ago when I lived in portland a bear was sighted several times over a summer by different people.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

There has been bear sightings dating back probably close to ten years in Ionia and Kent counties. I still would like to see one here in Michigan. I have seen them in Ontario and in Tennessee.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

jps said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today afternoon I saw a bear in a wood lot in Holt, MI.
> 
> ...


 
There used to be an online reporting option, but I couldn't find it.

The best way would be to contact Adam Bump, the State Bear/Furbearer Biologist. I know the DNR ran a bunch of articles earlier in the year trying to locate Southern Michigan bears, so I am sure they would be interested...

517-373-1263 

You'll get the secretary and then just ask for him ..hope this helps


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

ab5228 said:


> Wow, this is a surprise to me. Although I do remember a couple of years ago when I lived in portland a bear was sighted several times over a summer by different people.


 that bear was less than a mile from my house


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

10 miles north of Fremont and we have bears around quite often...heck a few years ago I had one 20 ft from the house sitting on its butt in my ex-wifes flower bed digging out roots.........she was pissed.....I just laughed...:evil: I often see tracks in our gravel road....lot more around than people realize...

Heck they killed one in Battle Creek......that's down to I 94...


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks,
I reported it today morning through a colleague in the fisheries and wildlife department of MSU.

for other poster:
this was my first bear, not sure of comparative size, set aside guessing poundage... 

It stood probably 2-3 foot tall on 4 legs.

JP




BigR said:


> There used to be an online reporting option, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> The best way would be to contact Adam Bump, the State Bear/Furbearer Biologist. I know the DNR ran a bunch of articles earlier in the year trying to locate Southern Michigan bears, so I am sure they would be interested...
> 
> ...


----------

